# Castrating Bull Calf



## mommaof10 (Jul 20, 2007)

We have a 2 1/2 month old bull calf (3/4 corriente and 1/4 brangus) that we have not castrated yet. We have the equipment to band him, but have read that he's on the verge of being too big to band safely. We were preparing to band him this week but before doing so we want to make sure we're using the proper procedure for his age. 

Also, I know that we should give him a tetanus shot, but I've read conflicting info on whether it should be the tetanus toxoid or the tetanus antitoxin. Can someone give me a refresher course on the different uses for the toxoid and antitoxins? I've read to give the shot 2 weeks before banding and on the day of banding. Any thoughts on this? 

If he's too old for banding, I need to know the cheapest way to castrate him (not sure that hubby is willing to cut the calf himself). If I need different tools, please recommend what tools and where to get them. 

Thanks so much!

Laralee
http://www.PlymouthRockRanch.com
Recording the Faithfulness and Provision of God for Future Generations


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

mommaof10, The vets around here only charge about 5 dollars to castrate a calf. If you're uncomfortable with the job call a vet and see what they'll charge you for the castration and shots.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Go ahead and band him. Unless he is really big for his age, you should be fine. If the band won't fit then you know he is too big.


----------



## Woodroe (Oct 28, 2005)

Do you folks use the same banding tool sold for goat castration?


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Woodroe said:


> Do you folks use the same banding tool sold for goat castration?


Yes, its the same tool. Calves scrotums are much smaller proportionally than bucklings of the same age. It always amazes me the size scrotum those little bucklings have at that young age.


----------



## Woodroe (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for that answer ozark. Those bucks do grow them fast for sure.


----------



## mommaof10 (Jul 20, 2007)

netexan,

No, we're not uncomfortable doing the job if it's done with an elastrator. I don't think my husband would be willing to use the knife if that was what was necessary. We've banded bucklings, just not calves. And after doing a little reading online and seeing the different views about how old is too old for an elastrator band, I decided to ask here and see what thoughts I'd get here. 

I'm not sure what part of Texas you're in, but in our area of Texas it would be much more to have a vet come in and do the job. 

I just needed assurance that he wasn't too big at 2 1/2 months to use the band. Some of what I read said 150 pounds max or 1 month, others said 300 pounds or 3 months, putting somewhere inbetween. The bag of bands we have says 250 pounds. The corriente is a smaller breed so I'm a thinkin' we should be ok. 

Any thoughts on the tetanus toxoid vs. antitoxin and amounts to give?

Thanks for all your thoughts.

Laralee
http://www.PlymouthRockRanch.com
Recording the Faithfulness and Provision of God for Future Generations


----------



## BeltieBandit (Jan 22, 2008)

We band our calves all the way up to 300 pounds without a problem.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

I wouldn't think tetanus would be necessary at all considering you are not breaking the skin.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Never had a problem with tetanus when using the bands. I've seen some big calves done with the bander, as long as you can fit the scrotum in there it should work. Some folks will put 2 bands on the bigger ones in case one breaks.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

We successfully banded 3 last Fall that were about 4-5 mon. old. 
It had been suggested like sammyd said about using 2 bands, but 1 was enough.

prairiegirl


----------



## mommaof10 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks so much for all your input. Hadn't thought of 2 bands, but that's a good idea. I feel reassured now that he's not too big. 

When I googled band castration I kept reading that tetanus was not uncommon 10-12 days after banding and that an antitoxin or toxoid shot was recommended anywhere from 2 weeks before to the day of banding and then again in 12-21 days. But, the recommendations were conflicting with some saying use the antitoxin and others saying to use the toxoid. I'd rather not use either. 

Thanks so much,

Laralee 
http://www.PlymouthRockRanch.com
Recording the Faithfulness and Provision of God for Future Generations


----------



## kclementsdvm (Feb 5, 2008)

matt_man said:


> I wouldn't think tetanus would be necessary at all considering you are not breaking the skin.


We've seen cattle die of tetanus from being banded and not vaccinated. I definitely recommend tetanus vaccination at the time of banding. I use Covexin 8 - an eight-way clostridium vaccine (no affiliation with the maker - that's just the one we carry) - and give it when I band (as does everyone where I work). So far no problems.


----------



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

We banded a four month old for the first time back in Jan I think it was. All went fine. No shots, no blood, just looked again today, everything fell off just fine. All healed up nicely. I checked with the group and they did suggest blue kote when it looked a little gooey, but now its great!! He is now a steer!


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

He is easily bandable yet. I banded my last one at 2 months old, and he was a big boy!


----------



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

IMO he's at an ideal age for banding. If you band them real young, you can have problems with getting both testicles down at times. If you wait to long; 4 months or more, they can be a battle with a standard bander. At two months, everything is dropped and easy to pull through the band. There should be no probs with a banding gun. If you wait 4 months or longer, you can still band easily, only you need the wratcheting type bander, which are fairly costly. I think the bands themselves are a few bucks a piece too, but at 4 and a half months this year, I had to use these types on all my bulls. The little green bands didn't have a chance!

I'll just say, that I'd always throw two of those green cheerios on every animal you band. For the little extra time and money, it is worth it!


----------

